# Lilith's house training process



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

It's been 6 days & I can swear on this site : http://www.leecharleskelley.com/images/Housebreaking.pdf or the how to train your dog in 7 days!!
I can also say she's super smart! She learned sit (I taught her sit before I place her food bowl in front of her & "free" so she'll eat) & the other basic commands like come & etc...

No accidents in 2-3 days when ever she has to pee or poop she knows that she should go out to the terrace on her pee pads.

I know she's only 3 months & there could be accidents but till now knock on wood I'm very happy oh & she doesn't need to do her business in private no more)

Happy mommy

Fingers crossed she'll be fully house broken so I can give her more space but its too soon now.

& they say maltese can't be housebroken! It just needs lots of patience & consistence


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

She's doing great! Oakley was also very easy to house break. Now if I could just get him to like being brushed!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you both
The first day I brought Lilith home I brushed her with whispering to her & praising her & giving her treats I did that everyday & today when I showed Lilith her brush she came running to me because she knows she's gonna get extra attention & pampering.
I'm not a pro I'm sure there are lots with great info I'm just saying what I'm doing 
Maltese are super smart so they get our vibe & energy


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a good girl she is! And so smart!


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

sherry said:


> What a good girl she is! And so smart!


Thank you let's hope she keeps it up  lol


----------



## PrincessLilith (Jul 30, 2013)

Testing to see if my sticker worked


----------

